# James Bond: Casino Royale Trailer



## Brandt (May 3, 2006)

Plot:


			
				Movie-List said:
			
		

> James Bond is a new recruit at the MI6 team. He's reckless and careless and on a mission. After just earning his 00 status with his first 2 kills he is sent to the Bahamas where he is to verse Le Chiffre in a game of Texas Hold 'Em Poker. Although Bond must ensure that Le Chiffre's death comes at the hands of his own people.





I gotta say, after first impressions, it looks pretty good. Daniel Craig as the new James Bond doesn't seem so bad.


----------



## Gambitz (May 3, 2006)

it looks good but it just doesent feel like james bond to me.but ill check it out.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (May 3, 2006)

much darker^^ yeah,can't wait to see this one


----------



## semperfi (May 4, 2006)

some things are weird........
in the first bond movies, M was a guy........
this movie says that it's the period before James gets his 007 licence.......

so why is it a woman!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee (May 4, 2006)

i have seen the adverts for it and it look's like it's not that good but i can't see why they have to keep changing the actors?


----------



## Brandt (May 4, 2006)

Lee said:
			
		

> i have seen the adverts for it and it look's like it's not that good but i can't see why they have to keep changing the actors?



They change the actors because the others get too old.


----------



## Sasuke` (May 4, 2006)

Im a big bond fan. I hope they do a good job.. but by the looks of the trailer, it doesnt get my hopes up.


----------



## semperfi (May 4, 2006)

Lee said:
			
		

> i have seen the adverts for it and it look's like it's not that good but i can't see why they have to keep changing the actors?


sean connery is allmost 80 
imagine, my name is bond....James bond.....and this is my wheelchair


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 4, 2006)

well, its time to stick a fork in the Bond Franchise, ye had a good run, and now its time to stop.


----------



## semperfi (May 4, 2006)

he signed up for the next movie


----------



## Buskuv (May 4, 2006)

Its too bad Sean Connery is old, He was the best Bond.  Hands down.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2006)

I haven't seen any of the Bond movies since the second Brosnan one.. they just got old after a while.

I might check this one out though.


----------



## Freed (May 4, 2006)

Well, Craig doesn't look that bad but, still, Pierce was much more fitting and it is a shame that he didn't continue being Bond for a few more movies..he and Sean were the best Bond, Connery being first, of course.


----------



## Scared Link (May 4, 2006)

They should of continued the fucking timeline instead of going back to the begining!


----------



## BladeofTheChad (May 4, 2006)

I tohught Pierce was the bes hands down, or well his GoldenEye was the best bond movie, and well after that, iuts hard to be a good Bond with such shitty stories.


----------



## n8dogg (May 6, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> I tohught Pierce was the bes hands down, or well his GoldenEye was the best bond movie, and well after that, iuts hard to be a good Bond with such shitty stories.



Heh, true dat.

"Oh NOES!!  A North Korean became a WHITE GUY!!"

*Me in the theater seat hitting myself in the head*

I still don't know why they won't at least have ONE scene with John Cleese.  What's Bond without Q?


----------



## Remy LeBeau (May 6, 2006)

This Bond movie is gonna be the best of all.

Cause this time they wont have some pretty boy playing bond.

this time they'll have a more tough and defiant bond. and i like that


----------



## semperfi (May 8, 2006)

well each actor gave his twist on Bond....
connery was great
Moore brought in the humor
Lazenby wasn't given a second movie
Dalton was cool and hard
Brosnan was it all

and what this one will bring....i don't know........


----------



## superman_1 (May 11, 2006)

havent completely watched all the old bond movies with all those old actors.. but still i like pierce brosnan as the best bond... and his golden eye bond movie is the best.... even got hooked on the goldeneye game on N64 esp. the multiplayer where u play with other ppl..... goldeneye is still the best bond movie to me......


----------



## semperfi (May 11, 2006)

i think from russia with love is the best..........
or octopussy.........or license to kill........
 i love them all


----------



## Jiraiya the Shinigami (May 11, 2006)

*Maybe Brosnan spoiled me...*

But this new guy just isn't doing it for me yet.

I understand that this is supposed to be the closest to Fleming's novels since Tim Dalton's go at the 007 role.

Still, I'll reserve judgement until after seeing the film.

*sigh* if only they had a fountain of youth for Pierce. Best Bond ever.


----------



## Rice Ball (May 12, 2006)

Personally i liked Roger Moore 

or maybe it was just i liked the films with him in them more 

I loved Goldeneye and from russia with love, my 2 fav bond movies.


----------



## semperfi (May 13, 2006)

roger more was good....only he played bond till his 55th......to long


----------



## Lspeyer (May 14, 2006)

I liked the trailer, and it looked more promising than the last movie. I just hope they move a little away from the action, and get a beliveable story. They should also hold back on the cgi (Bond escaping the lightbeam on Iceland in Die Another Day= )


----------



## Brandt (May 14, 2006)

Ugle said:
			
		

> I liked the trailer, and it looked more promising than the last movie. I just hope they move a little away from the action, and get a beliveable story. They should also hold back on the cgi (Bond escaping the lightbeam on Iceland in Die Another Day= )



Well luckily this takes place before all that hoopla.  It looks like Bond has his old Aston Martin back.


----------



## semperfi (May 15, 2006)

Aftersun said:
			
		

> Well luckily this takes place before all that hoopla.  It looks like Bond has his old Aston Martin back.


if i'm right they use the new astom martin.......... :S


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2006)

I actually think its looks pretty promising, every since I saw Goldeneye I have been a big Bond fan, but I really think this might be good. Even though they changed actors and time periods. Or maybe they just updated the story, by saying Bond is actually from the time we live in now, you know what I mean, so they can drag it out longer without age messing it up.


----------



## Lspeyer (May 15, 2006)

semperfi said:
			
		

> if i'm right they use the new astom martin.......... :S



Whats wrong with that? The aston martin cars are some of the most beutiful cars ive seen


----------



## semperfi (May 15, 2006)

Ugle said:
			
		

> Whats wrong with that? The aston martin cars are some of the most beutiful cars ive seen


that's right.........but the are back in the timeline 
so they should use an old version.....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 15, 2006)

cardboard tube knight said:
			
		

> I actually think its looks pretty promising, every since I saw Goldeneye I have been a big Bond fan, but I really think this might be good. Even though they changed actors and time periods. Or maybe they just updated the story, by saying Bond is actually from the time we live in now, you know what I mean, so they can drag it out longer without age messing it up.



That's what I was saying, maybe they restarted the timeline, this movie is a remake after all, the original was made in 1967:


----------



## Brandt (Sep 8, 2006)

A bump with a reason. The full trailer for Casino Royale is out on Movie-List. The full trailer gives us more of the movie and I have to say, I'm impressed. With a bit more to go on, I think Daniel Craig has what it takes to pull off Bond. He's no Pierce Brosnan, but I'm not going to slam the new guy either. Check out the full trailer. It's worth the wait as the trailer is a hefty download.


----------



## Lspeyer (Sep 9, 2006)

The new trailer is awesome  I really like the new style of things, hopefully it wont contain to much unbelivable action. I cant wait for the movie to come out.


----------



## Kayo (Sep 9, 2006)

Not another James Bond! :'(


----------



## Lord Snow (Sep 9, 2006)

The trailer hooked me I think i going to see the movie when it comes out.


----------



## Mariia (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not really sure if I'm going to watch it. Maybe the movie will be big or it will suck. I have no idea, if I'm going to see it yet. But I'll probably just have to wait and see what will happen.


----------

